# installing msd tach converter 1.8t mk2 swap



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

so im about to install my msd tach converter to get my mk2 cluster to work..

i know its a peace of cake but only thing i need to know is which pin on the fuse box does the ecu tech output come out of to go to the cluster?

can seem to find it ive tryed searching and googling but nada 

would it be same pin out as for stock mk2 motor

as per a2 resources its g1/12 make sense?


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

check this out. under the wiring section, I followed this and my tach works 100%. The ecu wires are mentioned in the plug listings for each style engine, and the MSD wire layout is at the bottom of the page

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


----------

